# Gerberei Stufe 1  Garnision, wo Kiste mit Reagenzien



## Muffenbernd (28. November 2014)

Moin Moin

 

wo finde ich die Kiste mit Reagenzien für den ersten Arbeitsaufrag in der Gerberei  nach dem Bau.  Ist bestimmt ne doofe frage  aber ich finde sie einfach nicht.

 

MfG  Bernd


----------



## Derulu (28. November 2014)

wo finde ich die Kiste mit Reagenzien für den ersten Arbeitsaufrag in der Gerberei nach dem Bau. 
 

Unmittelbar vor der Gerberei, wenn du vor dem Eingang stehst, links von dir...die Kiste "glitzert"


----------



## Muffenbernd (28. November 2014)

wo finde ich die Kiste mit Reagenzien für den ersten Arbeitsaufrag in der Gerberei nach dem Bau. 
 

mhhh   da ist  nichts  die Kiste  ist leer.


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2014)

du musst auch 5 leder abgeben damit er dir die kiste vollmachen kann


----------



## Muffenbernd (28. November 2014)

du musst auch 5 leder abgeben damit er dir die kiste vollmachen kann  
 

und das  finde ich in Nagrar  oder   bei irgendwelchen  Stufe 1  Gegnern od.?


----------



## Derulu (28. November 2014)

und das  finde ich in Nagrar  oder   bei irgendwelchen  Stufe 1  Gegnern od.? 

 

 

Leder findest bei jedem Vieh in Draenor das du kürschnern kannst....

 

Ansonsten: Auktionshaus, Gilde, Freunde


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2014)

Du brauchst den Beruf "Kürschner" als Kürschner mit Skill unter 600 bekommst nur Fetzen.

 

Aus 10 Fetzen kriegste 1 Leder.

 

5 LEder braucht er


----------

